# CERM 12th Edition Index - Please Help



## mtiller12

Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.

I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?

Would be a great help.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## ptatohed

mtiller12 said:


> Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.
> 
> I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?
> 
> Would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.


----------



## cajone5

ptatohed said:


> mtiller12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.
> 
> I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?
> 
> Would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.
Click to expand...

PM Sent -- thanks for making this available!


----------



## ptatohed

cajone5 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mtiller12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.
> 
> I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?
> 
> Would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent -- thanks for making this available!
Click to expand...

My pleasure cajone. I just e-mailed it to you. This is pretty popular - I've probably sent the PDF index(es) at least 12 times now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## njtindall

For the 13th edition, a pdf of the index is available through the PPI website.


----------



## ptatohed

njtindall said:


> For the 13th edition, a pdf of the index is available through the PPI website.


This was stated in Post #1.


----------



## robby

ptatohed said:


> Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.




Hi, I just sent a PM for this, too. Thanks very much!


----------



## rmhoff

ptatohed said:


> 'mtiller12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.
> 
> I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?
> 
> Would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.
Click to expand...

PM sent from me as well!


----------



## johnwjia

pm sent also, cheers


----------



## amorgance

May I have a copy as well?


----------



## intern_no_more

Is this legal?


----------



## intern_no_more

I tried attaching, but am not smart enough to be in a forum...here ya go!CERMindex.pdf


----------



## tmanker

Does anyone have a copy of the 11th edition CERM index still? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ptatohed

tmanker said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the 11th edition CERM index still? I would greatly appreciate it.




I responded to your PM and sent it to you a while ago but you never thanked me/confirmed that you received it. Did you receive it?


----------



## colinable

Hey, I know I am a bit late to this but an 11th edition index would be greatly appreciated if it is still floating around out there.


----------



## lvkeith

Request sent! Late but still needed, It's great to have some support out there!


----------



## schok108

cajone5 said:


> 'ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'mtiller12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I am working off the 12th edition of the CERM and looking for a PDF of the index pages. I would like to have these printed off for quick reference in the exam.
> 
> I have looked through these forums and found previous references to this file, but only links to the p2p site - which has subsequently been updated to only include the 13th edition. Does anyone have a copy of the 12th edition PDF handy they could email/upload somewhere?
> 
> Would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I have no idea why I save stuff like this after I passed (I passed using the 10th ed), but I have what you are looking for in my "PE stash of goodies". I'd prefer to e-mail it so please PM (or post) your e-mail address. Anyone else who would like it is free to PM me too. I believe I have the PDF indexes for the 10, 11, 12, and 13th editions. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent -- thanks for making this available!
Click to expand...


----------



## schok108

Would you mind forwarding me CERM index for 11th edition?

[email protected]

Thanks

Sara


----------



## c-schlegel

Hello,

I'm looking for a PDF copy of the index for the CERM 12. Table of content would also be nice, but not as important as the index.

If anyone has either could you please email me a copy?

[email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ptatohed

schok108 said:


> Would you mind forwarding me CERM index for 11th edition?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sara


Sara, CERM11 Index sent.



c-schlegel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a PDF copy of the index for the CERM 12. Table of content would also be nice, but not as important as the index.
> 
> If anyone has either could you please email me a copy?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


c-schlegel, CERM12 Index sent.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## aforte

Can anyone forward me a PDF copy of the CERM 12th Edition Index? Thank you in advance!

[email protected]

Thanks,

Ashley


----------



## ptatohed

aforte said:


> Can anyone forward me a PDF copy of the CERM 12th Edition Index? Thank you in advance!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ashley


Sent.  Good luck!


----------



## struct5897

could anyone please send me the link to the CERM 11th edition. I'd greatly appreciate it. 

$%^*#&amp;@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## ptatohed

struct5897 said:


> could anyone please send me the link to the CERM 11th edition. I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> $%^*#&amp;@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you


I sent it to you and then deleted your e-mail address as I don't think you want it floating around on the internet.


----------



## BCLacap

Hey everyone, I just came across this thread as I was searching online for an index for the CERM 13th Edition. If possible, if someone doesn't mind emailing me a PDF copy of the 13th edition index that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!! Good luck to everyone testing this coming Friday! My email: [email protected]#$%^&amp;*@gmail.com


----------



## ptatohed

BCLacap said:


> Hey everyone, I just came across this thread as I was searching online for an index for the CERM 13th Edition. If possible, if someone doesn't mind emailing me a PDF copy of the 13th edition index that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!! Good luck to everyone testing this coming Friday! My email: [email protected]#$%^&amp;*@gmail.com


Sent.  Good luck.


----------



## smart

Can someone send me the PDF file for the index pages?


----------



## Rahul Raman

colinable said:


> Hey, I know I am a bit late to this but an 11th edition index would be greatly appreciated if it is still floating around out there.
> 
> ﻿


Hi,

I'm looking for the CERM 11th edition Index. I would be grateful if someone can send me a pdf file on my email. 

Thanks.


----------



## NOLEng

Hi everyone, I am trying to get a copy of the index for CERM 11th edition. Would anyone happen to have a copy? I know this is an old edition, so I'm hoping someone still had this saved somewhere. I appreciate it!


----------



## joeng55

Does anyone have a copy of the index for CERM 11th ed ? 

Thanks


----------



## NOLEng

joeng55 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the index for CERM 11th ed ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi! Were you successful in getting a copy of the index for CERM 11th edition? I've been searching to no avail.

Thanks!


----------

